
Show HN: Learn SQL Fundamentals - amolo
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mrbrian.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;BdsZIO" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mrbrian.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;BdsZIO</a><p>Join the SQLearn Mailing List to solve mindful and challenging SQL problems.
See you on the leaderboard.
======
TheShrug
I think you might find it difficult to get feedback when you require
registering to a mailing list to test your product.

~~~
amolo
Thanks for your feedback. Let me ask however, what would be more in line to
your needs? A site ? Because we have a large set of this material and email
seems efficient

------
nyx_
Putting aside the fact that you want us to sign up for your spam list, the
text on your signup form is barely legible over the eye-searing confetti
background.

------
stevenicr
Much of the text does not show well with the background on the main page
"Receive mindful SQL challenges to solve. Emails twice a week?" \- and the
next page, sign up page, a lot of the text is basically invisible.

I am interested in getting some sql problems to sort out, but not likely to
sign up for a mailing list to get them

Maybe if you had a blog kind of thing showing some example of the problems,
and some past answers and discussions of problems and solutions?

After a couple tutorials and a book I am eager to learn more and actually do
some stuff, so the timing for this is right.

~~~
amolo
Thanks for your feedback.

